# How do I tram a milling machine for the first time?



## HMF (Oct 18, 2010)

&lt;NEWBIE MODE ON&gt;

This should be an easy one for you experts out there:

A rite of passage for mill owners is the tramming process, where the head is adjusted to be (almost) perfectly perpendicular to the table. 

[size=12pt]*How do you "tram" a mill for the first time?*[/size]

-What tools do you need? (i.e. Dial indicator, dial tester, magnetic holder)
-How do you set the testing equipment up?

If someone could include PHOTOS of the procedure that would be absolutely great!

Thanks!


Best,


Nelson


----------



## george wilson (Oct 18, 2010)

What kind of mill do you have? If it is a mill drill,the only way is to loosen the 4 bolts that (usually) clamp the column to the base. Then,do as in the last post,and add shims under the foot of the column. It is a bother to do. A problem with mill drills is that as you raise and lower the heavy head,the column will bend or straighten and change your tram.

Some guys like to use a disc brake as a tramming ring. Cut away the protrusions. I use a ring called an "E-Z Tram". It is very precision,and has legs tall enough to stand right over a 6" Kurt type vise. 

You will be best off getting some sort of tramming ring,like a brake disc. The "T" slots in the table will jog your indicator and be bothersome about changing its reading.

Be aware that a Bridgeport type mill's tram can change as you run the ram in and out. You might want to mark the ram as to where it was when you trammed it.

 NEVER,EVER attempt to move the head while the mill is turning.


----------



## HMF (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is an article showing a quick way to tram a vertical mill using a brake rotor, which was written by one of our forum members, platypus20.

Enjoy!

Best,

Nelson


----------

